# An Amazing Fire-cycle Bike!



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 11, 2016)

I am not sure what to call this?!  We have all seen military bikes but this is outrageous!  I wish it wasn't in Italy...I am kind of tired of bringing bikes back from Europe for a while.  I'd love to have this in the summer to spray down my kids!  There are many more interesting bicycles in this auction.

http://www.rmsothebys.com/tv16/duemila-ruote/lots/vintage-fire-service-bicycle/1087851


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 12, 2016)

probably one of the reproductions recently built..  a genuine example would be very expensive


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 25, 2016)

It went for 9000 euros


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2016)

Wing Your Heel said:


> It went for 9000 euros



Nice!  Did you get it??


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 25, 2016)

Way beyond what I'd pay. Coincidentally i already bought a metal fireman's hose reel on ebay for £20 a week before i saw this one in the auction, ready to add a bicycle to it.


----------

